# Spreaders compatible with SpreaderMate



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Looking to upgrade some of my equipment this season. I really want the spreader mate, and I would love to get the lesco. However, that is just so much money. Was wondering if there were cheaper alternatives to run a spreader mate. Even leads to potential DIY made push carts would be great. Just looking for a more cost effective way to get a spreaderMate in my possession this year instead of next. 
Would something like this work?
https://www.zoro.com/earthway-broadcast-spreader-80-lb-pneumatic-2050p/i/G4182491/#pr-reviewdisplay


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I asked them about it before I bought mine. They said it would fit other 80lb spreaders, but was obviously designed for the Lesco. You might give them a call and ask about the one you have in mind - or if they know of any you should specifically avoid.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

thanks for the suggestion Ware. Hope you don't mind, but i plan on asking you about your boom setup after I get everything I need. I've watched your vid on youtube more than once haha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Don't mind at all. How big is your lawn?


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

. I did the google map program to measure based on aerial pictures. Old picture, lots of trees in backyard makes it hard to 100% see property line, but front yard is approximately ~2500sqft, and the back yard is around 11k sq ft.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

balistek said:


> . I did the google map program to measure based on aerial pictures. Old picture, lots of trees in backyard makes it hard to 100% see property line, but front yard is approximately ~2500sqft, and the back yard is around 11k sq ft.


So at 13.5k total I would probably consider the Spreader Mate with the 4-nozzle boom if you plan to spray a lot. It will be tight on the 2.5k front yard, but you may appreciate the extras nozzles when spraying the 11k in the back. The 4-nozzle Spreader Mate does allow you to turn off individual nozzles and retract the boom arms, so that is nice.

As you've seen, I modified the single nozzle Spreader Mate with a custom 2-nozzle setup to spray my ~7k. One nozzle got a little old for frequent PGR apps and I felt like 4-nozzles would be too much, but I sometimes wish I would have just went with the 4-nozzle and turned off the ones I didn't need. The 4-nozzle Spreader Mate is like $260 more, but if I include my time rounding up parts, I probably have half of that tied up in my 2-nozzle setup.

Just food for thought.


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

Upon your advice, I emailed them:

The spreadermate is molded to fit perfectly into the Lesco 80 lb spreader. It will fit into other spreaders but you may have to block across the bottom as the molded talk may not sit perfectly in the spreader. Other people often just use a 2x4 to keep the unit off the impeller of the spreader.

Yea, I didnt realize i could adjust the 4 nozzle boom and make it work. That seems like the better option. If I can save costs on the spreader, I can put that towards the better variant.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

They show the nozzle shutoff feature in this video:

https://youtu.be/f4iOFYYGH0A


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

balistek said:


> ...Yea, I didnt realize i could adjust the 4 nozzle boom and make it work. That seems like the better option. If I can save costs on the spreader, I can put that towards the better variant.


Not trying to push you to the more expensive model (lest I be accused of getting kickbacks from Gregson-Clark too :lol, but that's the direction I would probably lean if I was buying again today and my lawn was a little larger.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> balistek said:
> 
> 
> > ...Yea, I didnt realize i could adjust the 4 nozzle boom and make it work. That seems like the better option. If I can save costs on the spreader, I can put that towards the better variant.
> ...





> (lest I be accused of getting kickbacks from Gregson-Clark too :lol


PMSL :rofl: :dancenana: :banana:


----------



## balistek (Jun 5, 2017)

your wife's maiden name wouldnt happen to be gregson or clark eh?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yeah right @Ware... "not trying to push you into more expensive model." ha ha. Can someone say...... Kickback?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a SpreaderMate B (4 nozzle folding boom) waiting for me when I get home from this trip. (I'm in Poland ATM) You should be able to fold the boom and run 2 nozzles for tight areas.

As far as the spreader goes, I have a Lesco 80lb, but I think GC should really consider offering a dedicated chassis for this unit. Any TLF members with connections to tube fab equipment? :lol:


----------

